# What to do about resale license? Only 17 :[



## ftnclothing (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey Im only 17 but have a clothing line, what should I do about a resale license? Is there anyway possible I could obtain one.

thanks


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

i dont know if this is legal, but what if your parents (or a friend) get it for you?

give your local boe a call and see what they tell you.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

It varies by state, but I don't recall anything on a sales tax / reseller application asking age. They just want you to collect money for them, they con't care how old you are. 

If you are specifically asked, then you're going to need a "partner" for a year. 

For more on sales taxes, business licenses and links to state sales tax offices, go here - Small Business FAQ
.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

ftnclothing said:


> Hey Im only 17 but have a clothing line, what should I do about a resale license? Is there anyway possible I could obtain one.
> 
> thanks


Did you try? If so what did they tell you?


----------



## ftnclothing (Dec 16, 2007)

badalou said:


> Did you try? If so what did they tell you?


yea i went down to this place in riverside where you get it and they said you had to be 18 :[


----------



## clothmoth (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, 18 huh? So all this time the Olsen twins have been hawking their line at K-Mart illegally, eh? 

Do you have a TRUSTED family member that could get the license for you? Don't get a friend of a friend or anyone else shady (never a good idea to get a crack head mixed up in your business, for example). But I see no reason why you couldn't form a 1 year partnership with your mom, dad, sister, brother, etc. with a written agreement that states the partnership will disolve on your 18th birthday. Nothing fancy, just a short written statement signed by both parties stating that the person will serve as your business manager for a year in exchange for the sum of $1, or something like that. Put the resale license in the name of the business, and if you have the same person get you your DBA / assumed name make sure to put in the written statement that you retain all ownership of the said business, business names, and anything else this person helps you to procure through their one year term.

Of course, my advice on this matter is no substitute for legal advice from an attorney and is only my opinion 

Never thought I would disclaim a forum post, but hey, have to cover my bases too!


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Disclaimer or no, that is precisely what I would do as well!


----------

